# Breech Baby - So uncomfortable!



## RubyLouise

My baby is still Breeched...

I know i have a few weeks for things to change but im not feeling too positive about it :cry:

The thing is im SO uncomfortable. I can feel her head on my right side under my ribs and i cant bend forward and really stops me from moving about.... and the kicks in my pelvis are horrible....

I just want her to go head down! Sitting back all the time is hurting my back but i just cant sit up straight because its painful on my tummy...

Is anyone else got a similiar problem?

xx


----------



## Liberty8888

Yes me! His head under my ribs is a killer!! Fingers crossed they turn soon - what week have we got up to untill the consider c sec ? Xx


----------



## RubyLouise

Liberty8888 said:


> Yes me! His head under my ribs is a killer!! Fingers crossed they turn soon - what week have we got up to untill the consider c sec ? Xx

I believe its around 36 weeks when they like to discuss C section (i could be wrong) My consultant said i would have Section between 38-39 weeks if she doesnt move

My first daughter went head down from 28 weeks last time so this head in my ribs is new to me lol Its horrible! 

I hope your baby moves soon for you x


----------



## vintagecat

You still have loads of time for the baby to turn! I was a breech baby right up until a week before I was born. I know it must be incredibly uncomfortable, but don't lose hope yet!


----------



## Liberty8888

Good luck to you too! I'm sure we will be fine x


----------



## x Helen x

Sorry you're uncomfortable :( my baby is breech too and my back and ribs are so sore.

If baby doesn't turn in time are you going to consider an ECV before c-section? I think I will. I was also considering requesting c-section for 41 weeks to allow her a bit more time to turn on her own. It's not unknown for babies to turn around just in the nick of time!


----------



## RubyLouise

x Helen x said:


> Sorry you're uncomfortable :( my baby is breech too and my back and ribs are so sore.
> 
> If baby doesn't turn in time are you going to consider an ECV before c-section? I think I will. I was also considering requesting c-section for 41 weeks to allow her a bit more time to turn on her own. It's not unknown for babies to turn around just in the nick of time!

I dont know much about ECV to be honest....

I just know its where they try and turn baby, I might have a read up online now to see how much sucess they normally have with it.

Because of Blood Pressure problems in my first pregnancy i dont think my consultant wants me going over 40 weeks so i dont think i could wait till 41. Although i'll do anything to avoid a C section (I have a total fear of it)

I hope your baby turns soon x


----------



## loves_cookies

I'm in exactly the same position. Head right underneath my ribs on my right. I've had to change my chair and everything in work because I couldn't breathe. 

I'm not positiv e my LO will go head down either. Although my midwife is happy with the amount of movement I get, it isn't a lot (baby is spine out, so it's my internal organs that are getting the beating and I can't feel it!) My baby hasn't actually changed positions for more than 4 weeks. I've already been doing exercises with a birthing ball and spinningbabies.com for 5 weeks. I have my next Midwife appointment on Tuesday and I will be asking more questions then.


----------



## babyliciouss

Hi
I am also in same situation as you. My babies head is on my right side under my rib cage and when it kicks in the pelvic it is very uncomfortable. I am due on 28th August but I have my fourth scan on 02 August to see if the baby has changed position, but I think the baby likes it better the way he is. I am very scared of C-Section and this is my first baby. However on 02 August the doctors will discuss Labour with me. Let me know if your baby changed its position and I will keep you updates.



RubyLouise said:


> My baby is still Breeched...
> 
> I know i have a few weeks for things to change but im not feeling too positive about it :cry:
> 
> The thing is im SO uncomfortable. I can feel her head on my right side under my ribs and i cant bend forward and really stops me from moving about.... and the kicks in my pelvis are horrible....
> 
> I just want her to go head down! Sitting back all the time is hurting my back but i just cant sit up straight because its painful on my tummy...
> 
> Is anyone else got a similiar problem?
> 
> xx


----------



## suspectpink

Hey, Im exactly the same!! My little boys head is under my right rib! when he has a stretch it slides to the left!  He also has "off the scale" long legs bless him so he kicks out and bounces off my hip bone! weirdly I have felt pretty comfortable up until a few days ago, my back is KILLING!! Im wondering if he's trying to turn because I have also been pretty sick! He hasnt changed position yet though :dohh: My midwife said theres every chance he will turn , if not I will have a position scan around 36-37 weeks! and then if he's still breech a c-section around 38 weeks! Fingers crossed for us all that the little monkeys turn :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ame704

Same position here. Except baby girl is frank breech which looks soooo uncomfy for her. I have my scan on Tuesday to see if she is still breech (which I know she is) and then my doctor will discuss options. Personally ECV kinda scares me and I rather the baby turn on her own. If she doesn't turn, I guess I will get a c-section at 38 or 39 weeks...


----------



## suspectpink

ive also said 100% NO to having the baby turned!! I know everyone is different but Ive heard such horror stories and Im such a wimp too :dohh: xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## babyliciouss

Hi Girls.

I had my scan at 36 weeks and 2 days, and the baby has turned itself. I am keeping my fingers crossed now for it to keep head down lol. Good luck to all hope urs turns itself too xx x


----------



## Baby2012

Oh ladies I could cry! I'm so happy to find you all although not happy that we're in this situation! 

My baby is transverse and has been throughout. If she hasn't moved by 36 weeks then I've been offered a ECV gah I'm so fed up. I'm thinking of trying moxibustion.

I really hope she turns because I don't want a c section at all :cry: like one of the pp my baby is super long too, currently 60 cm!? so I'm wondering if that makes it harder for her to turn....

sigh!

wishing us all the good luck, turns babies turn!!! :flower: 

x


----------



## Blablabli

My baby is still breech as well and I also feel a lot of kicking in my pelvis, like small electric schocks! 

My midwife also told me he has another 3 weeks to turn and apparently, there is still quite enough liquid and space for him to do so. 

I have a question to all ladies who were told that there would be a c-section if baby doesn't turn: is that systematic? 

In Switzerland, where I live, they will consider how wide my hips are and the weight of the baby to determine if I can have a vaginal birth or if c-section is really unavoidable. 

Has anyone tried acupuncture? I heard it could make a big difference in making baby turn!

I know there is a tendency for medical practioner to shy away from breech birth because they lack experience.... 

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for all of us!!


----------



## mysteriouseye

Wow I am so glad that I found this thread!! little Esmee is still breech! She was head down up untill 30 weeks and then changed to breech, since then I have been so incredibly uncomfortable, struggling to work because its got to the point where sitting down is really uncomfortable!. I really pray she turns her head around, I am just like you ladies just praying she moves around soon! xx


----------



## Mummythree

Yep i was the same, my son was breech most of my pregnancy. x


----------



## Sproglet

My baby is breech too, head under right ribs, bum off to the right and feet tucked up kicking me in the pelvis.

I struggle with bending down to do things like putting my socks on or picking things up off the floor. And when I sit down I get pains in my stomach/rib area. I'm glad I found this thread because I didn't realise it was down to her position, I thought it was just a general pregnancy thing. So maybe if she turns I'll be able to bend more easily?


----------



## LeoLeah77

Lol I could have written this thread myself. But ive come to the conclusion that if baby wants to be breech then that's how it's supposed to be! In fact I find it ironic that she was breech like me and I'm having a c-section on my 21st birthday (how my mother had me) I am uncomfortable and the most comfiest position I can get into is lying on my left side with a load of pillows. I feel a lot of pain and pressure on my right ribs where her head is and I get a lot of pelvic pain when she wriggles her bum. But I'm just thankful that she's okay and is moving about :)


----------



## Mummythree

lol when people say oh babys feet are on my ribs i used to say yeah? try having the head pushing your ribs up lol


----------



## LeoLeah77

suspectpink said:


> ive also said 100% NO to having the baby turned!! I know everyone is different but Ive heard such horror stories and Im such a wimp too :dohh: xxxxxxxxxxx

I said no to an ECV straight away too and I have a c-section scheduled at 38 wks + 6 days! I didn't want to put any risk in distressing baby by getting her turned. I left it up to baby to decide whether she wanted to turn or not! Lol!


----------



## Mummythree

LeoLeah77 said:


> suspectpink said:
> 
> 
> ive also said 100% NO to having the baby turned!! I know everyone is different but Ive heard such horror stories and Im such a wimp too :dohh: xxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> I said no to an ECV straight away too and I have a c-section scheduled at 38 wks + 6 days! I didn't want to put any risk in distressing baby by getting her turned. I left it up to baby to decide whether she wanted to turn or not! Lol!Click to expand...

that was my attitude too :thumbup:
i had my section 38+6 too :)


----------



## x Helen x

Well, my little one turned head down some time around 34 weeks! Yippee! Though now she is back to back instead :dohh:

In some aspects I feel more comfortable now that she is head down - the rib/back pain isn't anywhere near as bad, and I don't need to go toilet quite so often. On the other hand I now have awful shooting pains in my vajayjay every so often which is not at all nice! lol!

Hoping your naughty little monkeys will turn for you soon :)


----------



## Baby2012

Ladies don't give up! my little girl moved from transverse (lay across my tummy) to head down last night at 35 wks :happydance: I knew as soon as I woke up because my bump looked different and the movements felt different and I could feel slight pressure in my woo woo.

I had an apt today and the MW confirmed she was 4/5 head down and I also had a scan to confirm, I'm chuffed! I too would not have had the ecv becuase I felt she was that way for a reason.

I was going to get moxibustion treatment but I didnt need too :happydance: I stopped sitting in my sofa and sat on my dinning table chair instead (not as comfy) and sat upright or bent forward whenever possible. I also made sure I slept on my left with a body pillow, who knows if any of these things helped, but don't give up...or either way what will be will be :flower: xx


----------



## Ran

Mine's still breech, 29 weeks. Plenty of movement in the same places, but yeah the ribcage pain is getting old.

I'm declining the ECV.


----------

